# Government helps supermarkets target deliveries to vulnerable shoppers



## Northerner (Mar 25, 2020)

Supermarkets are being given access to a government database to help prioritise food deliveries for elderly and vulnerable shoppers who have been ordered to stay at home under the government’s coronavirus crackdown.

With all the major grocers’ online delivery slots booked up weeks in advance, getting food to those self-isolating was top priority in a call between industry bosses and the environment secretary, George Eustice, on Tuesday.

Supermarket bosses discussed ways to ramp up deliveries and prioritise orders from those in need, including working on new ways to extend delivery networks such as teaming up with local taxi companies and takeaway delivery firms.

Sainsbury’s and Waitrose said they would begin writing to existing online customers, who were also on the government database, to offer them a delivery slot. Sainsbury’s said it expected to begin contacting people next week and was also working on ways to secure details for vulnerable people living in Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland.









						UK government helps supermarkets target deliveries to vulnerable shoppers
					

Retailers accessing database and teaming up with taxi companies to ramp up orders




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## grovesy (Mar 26, 2020)

A local Cab firm here has been posting on Facebook for over a week offering their services. 
I said to my other half yesterday I wondered whether Sainsbury's had done a deal with government to deliver to vunerable when they said they where going to ramp up slots and and click and collect facilities.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 27, 2020)

I can only use online ordering for groceries. Or, indeed anything. I always use Tesco, but would have changed to Ocado if their website hadn’t crumpled. I couldn’t get everything I ordered, and that’s due to thoughtless dickheads emptying the supermarkets. Able bodied folk can still go to supermarkets. They shouldn’t be allowed to use online services in the current state of affairs. I’m not able bodied, I can’t even get to a supermarket, nor could I push a supermarket trolley from a wheelchair. Of course I should be a priority- Tesco don’t currently have any facility for indicating that on their website.

I’m not on the government database, though, so I expect I will be treated like every other cripple who doesn’t impress the government or supermarkets. Nothing new in that, anyway. My brother, who is on the database, walks the dog for 2 miles, drives me to football, and goes on walking holidays. Can’t go out because he’s gated for 12 weeks. Methinks the government and supermarkets have got this one wrong.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 27, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Supermarkets are being given access to a government database to help prioritise food deliveries for elderly and vulnerable shoppers



This is a good thing, but I suspect it raises a few GDPR eyebrows. Im pretty sure these people didn’t explicitly consent to their data being shared and transferred in this way!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 27, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> My brother, who is on the database, walks the dog for 2 miles, drives me to football, and goes on walking holidays. Can’t go out because he’s gated for 12 weeks. Methinks the government and supermarkets have got this one wrong.



Ah that’s really rough Mike. Sorry you have found yourself on a,l the wrong lists, and not able to get support despite significant need.

Are there any ‘mutual response’ things happening near you? Just wondering if there are any voluntary support resources you could call on?

Not sure if there’s a group in your area? 
	

	




						Covid-19 Mutual Aid UK
					






					covidmutualaid.org


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 28, 2020)

Nope - no mutual aid in the Ribble Valley. No surprise at all. I attempted the government database register thing, but like the notorious PIP form, doesn’t ask the right questions. Needless to say, for sure I’m so disabled I can’t access a supermarket, but I’m at no greater risk of suffering complications from coronavirus as the next person.

There are several letters in today’s Guardian on this same subject, with the same complaint. The government does have another database - those on higher rate mobility PIP. Of course it is a larger, different group, but who find it just as difficult to access supermarkets. That includes folk with disabling mental conditions.

So those of you using online grocery shopping just because you can’t be bothered queuing, or because you have the erroneous belief that you are at greater risk because of diabetes, or are just lazy, then get off your arses and go shopping. I use online shopping because I don’t have a choice, and haven’t had for three years. Now I find delivery slots are an endangered species. My life is getting squeezed out by healthy people.

Don’t worry, it’s an orphan disease that puts me in a wheelchair, I don’t mind being a pariah, it has a certain cachet.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 28, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> Nope - no mutual aid in the Ribble Valley. No surprise at all. I attempted the government database register thing, but like the notorious PIP form, doesn’t ask the right questions. Needless to say, for sure I’m so disabled I can’t access a supermarket, but I’m at no greater risk of suffering complications from coronavirus as the next person.
> 
> There are several letters in today’s Guardian on this same subject, with the same complaint. The government does have another database - those on higher rate mobility PIP. Of course it is a larger, different group, but who find it just as difficult to access supermarkets. That includes folk with disabling mental conditions.
> 
> ...


Have you looked on the County Council website, mine has a Welfare Service, it has just launched. They expecting they are more people needing assistance that is on the NHS list. They have posted a photo of one of the Food Delivery Hubs on their Twiiter Feed, today.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 28, 2020)

Nothing on the County Council website, and as I refuse to register with Facebook, I can’t look at their site. Nor am I registered on Twitter.  Don’t worry, I’ll survive for the next two weeks on the freezer, meanwhile look for a delivery slot that will fit in with that. Slots appear to be more available hereabouts.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 28, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> Nothing on the County Council website, and as I refuse to register with Facebook, I can’t look at their site. Nor am I registered on Twitter.  Don’t worry, I’ll survive for the next two weeks on the freezer, meanwhile look for a delivery slot that will fit in with that. Slots appear to be more available hereabouts.


It could be a chance to get to the bottom of the freezer draw, and investigate the bags on which the labels have fallen off. Could be an excellent ‘surprise’ supper.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 28, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> Nothing on the County Council website, and as I refuse to register with Facebook, I can’t look at their site. Nor am I registered on Twitter.  Don’t worry, I’ll survive for the next two weeks on the freezer, meanwhile look for a delivery slot that will fit in with that. Slots appear to be more available hereabouts.


My Local Council website signposts to the County Council site. I had an email about from the County Council in a news letter, I am registered to get emails about stuff from Local Council. Not sure if I am from County Council, but I have Online Access to Library account.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 28, 2020)

@mikeyB can you contact your GP and ask about being added to the list?
Interestingly when I spoke to my GP the other day regarding the magical list he told me I should be on it.
He then rang me back 5mins later to tell me he had spoken to the sectary and she had said it would take the NHS 3 weeks to get all of the letters out as they were doing them bit by bit. But if I hadn't been given the status to contact again and he would make sure I was added to I could have deliveries made to the door.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 28, 2020)

@mikeyB Tesco delivery slots have become available in some areas, so keep checking. I know, shouldn't have to and it's annoying.


mikeyB said:


> Tesco don’t currently have any facility for indicating that on their website.


Unfortuneatly, the bit where you can add notes is in the middle of booking a slot. Which you can only reach if there is actually a slot free to book. And it's a plain text box. Not something that tells the (computer/auto) system anything. A person actually has to look at it.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 29, 2020)

I’ve just received a charity “emergency relief” bag. Interesting selection. Two Pot noodles, custard creams, chocolate creams, a tin of Kidney beans and small pack of Ty-phoo teabags. I guess the charity thought we were all feak and weeble being over 55!

Anybody want any pot noodles?


----------



## grovesy (Mar 29, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> I’ve just received a charity “emergency relief” bag. Interesting selection. Two Pot noodles, custard creams, chocolate creams, a tin of Kidney beans and small pack of Ty-phoo teabags. I guess the charity thought we were all feak and weeble being over 55!
> 
> Anybody want any pot noodles?


Some of the Low Carbers are Twitter are deriding some the examples of what is I  the boxes.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 29, 2020)

I daresay what's in them depends wholly on what has been donated.  Can't distribute quinoa or snook unless someone gives em it!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 29, 2020)

Does anyone remember the grace before meals? Be grateful for what you are about to receive?

As I wouldn't have been able to eat/use any of the stuff, I would have just said thank you and popped it outside someone else's door.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 29, 2020)

I saw a photo from my County Council, it was a picture of one of the food hubs for the Welfare Scheme, and it was boxes of stuff piled high. It did not appear to have any fresh produce. Though they have had very little time to get this up and running.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 29, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I saw a photo from my County Council, it was a picture of one of the food hubs for the Welfare Scheme, and it was boxes of stuff piled high. It did not appear to have any fresh produce. Though they have had very little time to get this up and running.


The food banks that were operating in my area (before all this C19 happened), had to be careful of the condition of fresh  produce. Some of the regular donations was of things already out of date. A lot of the rest was short dated. You had to check the bread, even if it was in date. It could already be going moldy when they handed it out.
Also, it could be down to what has been donated.


mikeyB said:


> Two Pot noodles, custard creams, chocolate creams, a tin of Kidney beans and small pack of Ty-phoo teabags.


Typical type of fare when they're short. That, or baked beans and cheap meat balls. While the odd non essential/treat could be nice, it always made me wonder who donated this stuff.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 29, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> The food banks that were operating in my area (before all this C19 happened), had to be careful of the condition of fresh  produce. Some of the regular donations was of things already out of date. A lot of the rest was short dated. You had to check the bread, even if it was in date. It could already be going moldy when they handed it out.
> Also, it could be down to what has been donated.
> 
> Typical type of fare when they're short. That, or baked beans and cheap meat balls. While the odd non essential/treat could be nice, it always made me wonder who donated this stuff.


The Welfare system I am on about is not the food bank it is The County Council that are delivering to the Very Vunerable.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 29, 2020)

grovesy said:


> The Welfare system I am on about is not the food bank it is The County Council that are delivering to the Very Vunerable.


Might give an indication of how such things work.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 29, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> Might give an indication of how such things work.


It did not look like donated food , it was boxes of stuff you would see in a warehouse.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Mar 31, 2020)

around here help is clearly not happening and people are becoming freaky and upset. it took me 2 weeks just to get a online delivery and still have another week and bit to wait.  what is said and what is happening seem to be 2 different things.


----------



## Davein (Mar 31, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> Nope - no mutual aid in the Ribble Valley. No surprise at all. I attempted the government database register thing, but like the notorious PIP form, doesn’t ask the right questions. Needless to say, for sure I’m so disabled I can’t access a supermarket, but I’m at no greater risk of suffering complications from coronavirus as the next person.
> 
> There are several letters in today’s Guardian on this same subject, with the same complaint. The government does have another database - those on higher rate mobility PIP. Of course it is a larger, different group, but who find it just as difficult to access supermarkets. That includes folk with disabling mental conditions.
> 
> ...


I am going to email my MP to raise my concerns about those in your situation. I've no doubt she is overwhelmed at the moment but I did get a response last week within a couple of days on a similar matter. Every little helps!
Beside, I will miss your witty and sometimes sharp comments if you were to perish by starvation


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 1, 2020)

Don’t worry about me, I could do with losing a bit of weight


----------

